# What color will she be???



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

What color is the sire, if I may ask?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would guess a sorrell . also, the mare needs a few more groceries.


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure about sire, the owners don't know either. Mare is not mine, just looking to possibly buy the filly. However, wanting a lighter color like buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any more pics of her? The light is glaring off her and making it hard to see her properly.


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

No, I wish I did, but apparently they aren't tech savvy. She's adorable as can be, but really really wanting buckskin or dun. Although if she would stay this color I really like this contrast as well.


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just never seen a sorrel baby this color before I guess, but I am by no means super knowledgable.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at her from that picture, she looks red dun to me. But I don't want to say that with any certainty based on that picture alone.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be comfortable making a solid guess without knowing the sire or like chilaa said, a better pic without so much "sheen". Lol


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is the only other one they sent


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm also leaning toward dun.


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

I could settle for red dun


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

Anybody else have any input?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Red dun IMO


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks red dun


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say red dun also, cute filly!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I would say red dun.
I would say I wouldn't base buying a horse just on colour.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm saying red dun .


----------

